# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Windyty

## Peter R

Hbsche Animationen zum Wind- und Wetterverlauf von WINDYTY:

jetzt auch mit engerem "4 Km-Raster"... (Standard ist 12*12 Km)

...sieht dann fr Fehmarn z.B. so aus:

https://www.windyty.com/spot/locatio...4.469,12.151,9

----------

